# Making A Living While Camping



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello everyone,

We went camping this weekend in 10 degree weather. It was a lot of fun and we met some very interesting people which is the reason for this thread. Next to us, we had a family w/ two kids (6, 10) who are home-schooled and live in a huge motorhome. They move around the country, spending 2-3 months at a time in different places depending on where they find work.

We are far from retirement and my wife (and kids) would leave me on the spot if I was to even consider a lifestyle like that but short term, I am wondering what it would take to do it and what it would be like.

Long term and looking 15-20 years out, what kinds of jobs can you do while full-timing both to earn some income and keep your sanity? What can someone do to prepare for these types of jobs and what are the places where you would look for these types of remote employment?

I am just curious. It was very intriguing and exciting to hear these folks talk and they seem like extremely happy/functional family.

Mike


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I know that Normandy Farms hires "workcampers" they give you a site and a pay check and you work within the campground.

John


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Mike2 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We went camping this weekend in 10 degree weather. It was a lot of fun and we met some very interesting people which is the reason for this thread. Next to us, we had a family w/ two kids (6, 10) who are home-schooled and live in a huge motorhome. They move around the country, spending 2-3 months at a time in different places depending on where they find work.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I am hoping that one day I can go into semi-retirement with nursing. As a travel nurse you can make pretty good money. My husband says he will mow grass at golf courses and work at whatever campground we are staying at to reduce expenses there. A lot of the rangers who escort you to your sites live on site. Just our ideas.

Darlene


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

I am assuming you would have a moral problem with hooking or rolling meth lab








Sorry - its late....

Jennifer


----------



## JimBo99 (Apr 25, 2006)

Mike,

Try this one out. KOA opportunities

Jim


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> I am assuming you would have a moral problem with hooking or rolling meth lab
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG Jennifer!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The Corp. of Engineer Parks (federal parks), GA state parks and FL state parks, I noticed, hire "camping hosts" along with other people to help patrol/help keep the areas clean. They work several days on/several days off, etc., and are furnished with free campsite plus pay. I've talked to several of them at the COE parks, in N GA, and they do it because they have a resort lot that they can stay on 6 months out of the year, and this takes care of the other 6 months of the year, is easy work and gives them a little extra cash!! Basically all they do at the COE parks is patrol, report problems to rangers, and check people in. Not too bad!!
Darlene


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

My wife and I have talked about this several times. As long as I have an internet connection and can get to an airport within a day or so drive I think I could swing it. I have friends that are freelance consultants and they work from home 80% of the time. We already home school so when I retire from the Army we might give it a shot.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

DH and I have been to several CG's that take on seasonal workers. Yogi Bear CG's, some independent CG's also do. Camping season is when they need lots of help. 
Pick an area where you would like to be, and see if they participate in any kind of seasonal work/camp programs.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I know of a number of Christian ministries that travel the country working at Christian camps and campgrounds. Sowers is one that comes to mind as we have made good friends with a retired couple we see every year at Word of Life Family Campground in Schroon Lake, NY. There are others that I can't remember off the top of my head, but it's something I've had in the back of my mind for many years. That's something I would love to do when I retire. I'm just like my father in that I'm a jack of all trades (master of none, of course) and can do anything the campground needs, from plumbing and electrical work to carpentry and landscaping. Of course, I rarely do any of that at home.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

At my favorite beach resort, Gulf Waters, the help there are fulltimers. They must like it because they've been there at least two years now. I talked with him one day and he said they've been to a couple of really nice resorts that way.

I also remember reading an article somewhere about "seasonal workers" who travel around the country working in the orchards and such and get their pay plus expenses.

The resort thing would be more interesting to me, I think.

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Haven't you seen the RV movie with Robin Williams? Their counterparts full timed, worked, and home schooled the kids.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

my folks have hosted UFS campground in Idaho for 9 years. Not sure who loves it more, them or all the campers that come there repeatedly because they love my folks! they get the site free, and small paycheck. For quite some time they both also worked different jobs for the UFS while there. Dad was doing maintenance type stuff all over and she was cleaning outhouses ( boy, does she have some stories about how inconsiderate peopel can be) and miscellaneous stuff with Dad. Now they are just the camp hosts and love, love, love, love it.
My husband and I have toyed with the full time adventure too, but not so sure we could handle so much together time!








I recently bought at item on line and the person I bought from is former Oregonian and they are now full timers. They move around and do outdoor photography for magazines. He has pix of the Zion area he is going to email me and I will put them on the forum( I have his approval).
Tawnya


----------



## Kyoutbacker (Apr 26, 2006)

These two sites have some good information.

www.volunteer.gov

www.workamper.com


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> http://www.workamper.com/WorkamperNews/WNIndex.cfm


That's the site I was thinking of in my earlier post.

Mark


----------



## Mike2 (Jul 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone.

All great ideas, except of couse one <g>

In following the links, it is not clear how much if anything people working as campground host make. It seems to be enough to suplement a retirement but not enough to make a living.

One idea that intrigues me is that of being a consultant, living out of the MH in the most beautiful places we can think of, working a few months out of a year and staying within reasonable distance of an airport. This may actually allow us the freedom to spend more time camping before we reach full retirement and not be chained to a desk/city/state. A lot of people plan to do a lot of things when they retire and we do too but it would be nice to be able to do many of this things sooner rather than later.

It would be good to hear from anyone who has/is doing this.

Mike
P.S. We saw the movie RV but the family in that movie did not seem that functional to us.


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We went camping this weekend in 10 degree weather. It was a lot of fun and we met some very interesting people which is the reason for this thread. Next to us, we had a family w/ two kids (6, 10) who are home-schooled and live in a huge motorhome. They move around the country, spending 2-3 months at a time in different places depending on where they find work.
> 
> ...


Mike,
I am hoping that one day I can go into semi-retirement with nursing. As a travel nurse you can make pretty good money. My husband says he will mow grass at golf courses and work at whatever campground we are staying at to reduce expenses there. A lot of the rangers who escort you to your sites live on site. Just our ideas.

Darlene
[/quote]

Darlene,
Travel nursing is great!!! They pay for your housing or will pay you if you get your own housing. So DH wouldn't have to mow too many yards!







I did some travel nursing and it was a great time.

Ronda


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> One idea that intrigues me is that of being a consultant


Me, too, but consultant to or for *what*? Unless you're already set up, wouldn't that be difficult to get into? More info, please!

Mark


----------



## Kenstand (Mar 25, 2004)

I too am always intrigued by the younger full timers. I have run across some people doing it but have never inquired to determine exactly how they are making a living. I know I did camp next to one guy who worked from his camper and needed to download data from his laptop to his company each day. I am not sure if he was an author, consultant, salesman, techie or whatever.

I have considered that many of us who enjoy camping are also very good employee types. My feeling is that some people who have much time to spend camping also have lots of people like us working for them. Our working frees up their time.

Another thought to becoming a full timer is to lower my consumer urges and live a lower lifestyle. But I own a newer travel trailer, nice truck, have all the camping amenities and spend money to travel. I am probably not a good candidate for this option either.

I think my best option right now is winning the lottery and we all know the odds.

If any of you figure it out let the rest of us know.


----------



## Ohtrouting (May 27, 2006)

Hello mike2,
I just retired 3 weeks ago. My DW is now helping us with what she is doing. Check out her Web site. At www.bizathome4u2.com. Have a good time on your travels in your TT.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I still think that Jennifer (jedmunsen) had a perfectly good solution to earning a living while full timing. 
Think of the possibilities! Endless!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I still think that Jennifer (jedmunsen) had a perfectly good solution to earning a living while full timing.
> Think of the possibilities! Endless!!


Yeah right


----------

